# Visited States And Provinces Maps



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Just curious as to how you use your map. Do you highlight states/provinces that you have travelled through or only if you have actually camped there?

Just wondering. I think they are really neat idea but not sure how you log your visits.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Everytime we camp in a different state we add it to our map
Still have to get map for Canada to add to our US. map

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

I haven't found a Canadian map either









Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Everytime we camp in a different state we add it to our map
> Still have to get map for Canada to add to our US. map
> 
> Don
> [snapback]80931[/snapback]​


Are you counting Outback only, or any camping?

Inquring minds want t... _Oh You know_









Dreamtimers


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

This is a lame question... And I'm almost embarrassed to ask it. Almost.

Where did everyone get the camping map anyway? shy

_On edit: Sorry for the hijack!_


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Y-Guy posted the link and info

VISITED STATES

We indicated only those states we have been to/camped in an Outback, and I believe others have done the same?

Have fun with it!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Y-Guy posted the link and info
> 
> VISITED STATES
> 
> ...


We are showing all the states we have camped in, both Outback, and pre-Outback. Our Outback is still new, and just to show those states would be pretty pitiful.

Bob


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, I would say you need to camp in that state for one night minimum to apply it to your map. Driving through does not count.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Initially, I posted those states that we had camped in with the outback and pre-outback (the old prowler). It looked pretty impressive as we had purchased the old rig in Alaska and traveled clear to VA and back, plus all up and down the eastern seaboard. But, alas, this is an outbacker site, so I throttled things back to reflect only what where I had camped with the outback. Much less impressive, but we hope to change that and you can watch it grow. Just-outback seems to be what most people are doing. I put a note next to my map to indicate exactly what I was showing on the map.

Thor, the equivalent province map is here.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime we camp in a different state we add it to our map
> ...


That is just with the Outback

Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

beancounter said:


> This is a lame question... And I'm almost embarrassed to ask it. Almost.
> 
> Where did everyone get the camping map anyway? shy
> 
> ...


I got mine from my dealer
Any RV store should have them

Don


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I was just wondering about the maps and was getting ready to post a question about them. I guess it pays to read first. Thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our map is, alas, where we've camped - no Outback involved. Once we can actually tow Puff off the compound and start playing, we'll change the map.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

HootBob said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> > This is a lame question... And I'm almost embarrassed to ask it. Almost.
> ...


We're new to this and have only camped two nights in our driveway so far, but...
we went to Camping World and bought the map to put on the trailer. We didn't buy the Canadian province map, but they had those also.

Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We decided not to put map stickers on the rig. We were cruising around this weekend and saw a 5 for sell, so went over to look at it out of curiosity. It had an all-50 map on it with all 50 filled in. It was a not-to-subtle give away that this rig had seen a lot of action -- definitly wasn't only camped in on Sundays. Maybe if I put a seperate piece of plastic on the outback where the stickers could be attached and then remove the whole thing when it came time to trade-in or sell.......


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Vdub,

Use a piece of plexi-glass and attach it with velcro dots.

That way it can be moved to another camper.

kevin


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought you have to drink a beer in each state for it to count. Maybe that was another game.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, if it is just drink a beer and you get to count it.....I have most of the east coast states done....and some of the west coast...and the middle...................

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> It had an all-50 map on it with all 50 filled in.


Man! That must have been a long drive to Hawaii!!!









Let's see... that would have required a land bridge, and the last time there was any chance of one of those would have been the last Ice Age. So, by inference, one has to question whether the rig had been properly winterized...

Hmm... Too many questions. I think I would have stayed away from it as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Well, if it is just drink a beer and you get to count it.....IGary
> [snapback]81385[/snapback]​


While in an Outback of course.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah, yeah, yeah....









ok, all 49?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> vdub said:
> 
> 
> > It had an all-50 map on it with all 50 filled in.
> ...


Perhaps if you could sync. two conveyors, one to the speed of the water and the other to the speed of... On second thought... Nevermind...
















Dreamtimers


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Driving through does not count.[snapback]81068[/snapback]​


We count drive-throughs, though it has to be a significant drive-through.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Vdub,
> 
> Use a piece of plexi-glass and attach it with velcro dots.
> 
> ...


Great idea. I was hesitant about putting the map on the TT, but the wife and kids rule...... I love the plexi glass suggestion.

Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Something I saw on our trip to Florida was folks with the map mounted on the inside of the TT or Motorhome door. That way it is visible when the main door is latched open with screen door in place.

Not sure if the maps would fit on an Outback door or not but it something I would like to try.

Wayne


----------

